# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  शनि की कहानी , शनि की जुबानी

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो ग्रहो की चर्चा आते ही अधिकांश लोगो का ध्यान मेरी ओर यानि की  शनि की ओर ही जाता है ॥ 
अधिकतर लोग मुझे भय की निगाहों  से देखते है , जबकि सत्यता इससे अलग है , क्योंकि मुझे यानि की शनि को दंडाधिकारी का पद भगवान शंकर से मिला हुआ है ॥ 

अब यदि मैं दंडाधिकारी  सबके सामने अपना कोमल ह्रदय प्रस्तुत करूंगा तो मुझे अपनाए पद का न्याय करने मैं मुश्किल आयेगी ॥ 

आज मैं आपको मेरी पूरी जानकारी देता हूँ , जो की नेट पे कही भी उपलब्ध नहीं है, आपके मन मैं मेरे प्रति कुछ प्रश्न हो तो वो भी आप मुझसे पूछ सकते हो ......शनि की कहानी खुद शनि की जुबानी ....धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सबसे पहले मैं आपको अपने वेज्ञानिक स्वरूप के बारे मैं बता दूँ 

मुझे इंग्लिश  मैं सेटरण , फारसी मैं केवान तथा अरबी मैं जुहल कहा जाता है  ॥ 

मैं सौर मण्डल का सबसे सुंदर ग्रह हूँ ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मैं सौर मण्डल मैं गुरु के बाद स्थित हूँ ॥ 
मैं भूमि से एक तारे के रूप मैं दिखता हूँ ॥ 
मेरे पूर्वी पश्चिमी व्यास की अपेक्षा दक्षिणोतर व्यास लगभग 12000 किलोमीटर कम है, अर्थात मैं गोल ना होके चिपटा हूँ ॥

----------


## THE GAME

*दोस्त, बहुत अच्छा सूत्र शुरू किया है तुमने ....Reputation कुबूल करो.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *दोस्त, बहुत अच्छा सूत्र शुरू किया है तुमने ....Reputation कुबूल करो.*


स्वागत है मित्र इस सूत्र मैं आपको शनि की पूरी जानकारी, मंत्र उपाय आदि सभी चीजों की जानकारी मिल जायेगी  ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मैं अपने पिता सूर्य से 140 करोङ 80 लाख किलोमीटर की दूरी पे हूँ, इस दूरी के कारन ही सूर्य का बहुत कम प्रकाश मुझ तक पहुँच पाता है ।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*सूर्य का प्रकाश कम आने के कारण ही सामान्यत: मेरे यहा अंधेरा ही रहता है ,, 
मेरे यहा भाव ओर वायु प्रवाह अधिक होने के कारण यह वातावरण प्राणियों के लिए अनुकूल नहीं है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मेरे यहा का वातावरण हमेशा धूल के कणो ओर गैस के बादलों से भरा रहता है , इसलिये मानव जीवन मेरे यहा संभव नहीं है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मेरा एक दिन धरती के एक सौर मास के बराबर होता है । 
धरती के 2.5 वर्ष के बराबर मेरा एक सौर मास होता है ॥ 
इस दोरान मैं कई बार वक्री ओर मार्गी होता हूँ ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मेरे 8  चंद्रमा है, मैं ग्रहो मैं सबसे कम भार का हूँ ॥ 
मैं गुरु से ठंडा तथा आकार मैं छोटा हूँ ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मेरे ऊपर तेज हवाएँ चलती है , जिसका वेग 1760 किलोमीटर प्रतिघंटा तक होता है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*नवमबर 1980 मैं आपने वायजर-1 उपकरण मेरे पास भेजा था । 
जिसने मेरे वयलो को मापा था ॥ 
जो की कणो से बने हुये थे ॥ 
इन कणो का व्यास 8 मीटर तक पाया गया था ॥ 
*

----------


## kajal pandey

मिलर जी ,जब एक बार आपने प्रबंधन को शिकायत भेज दी फिर मामले को खुद ही निर्णित क्यू कर रहे  है ,,,,,,,,,, बात समाप्त करे ........यह आप दोनों के लिए  उचित होगा ............और mr , लव वाणी पर सयम  रखे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो अगर किसी को लगता है की इस सूत्र मैं मैंने कुछ गलत लिखा है या झूठी जानकारी दी है या कॉपी पेस्ट कही से क्या है, तो वो संभावित साक्ष्य के साथ अपनी बाते रखे , केवल कुतर्क ना करे ...
आपकी जानकारी के लिये बता दूँ करीब 20 दिनो की मेहनत के बाद काफी वेज्ञानिक ओर धार्मिक प्रमाणिक पुस्तकों के आधार पे सदस्यो के भले के लिये ये लेख मैंने खुद से लिखा है, ये नेट पे कहीं भी उपलभ्ध नहीं है ........

उदाहरण - ये ना कहे की शनि ग्रह का चित्र आपने नहीं खींचा है ...वो तो नेट से लिया गया है, ऐसी हास्यापद पोस्ट ना करे ......क्योंकि शनि की तस्वीर सोरमंडल से खींचना सिर्फ वेज्ञानिकों के वश मैं है ओर वो भी पूरे विश्व मैं 3-4 के पास ही ......धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## kajal pandey

mr . लव आपको फिर कह रही हु वाणी पर सयम रखने के लिए ,,,आप अपनी शर्त आरोपित न करे ,,,,,,प्रबंधन कि चेतावनी है आपको

----------


## LOVE49

> मित्रो अगर किसी को लगता है की इस सूत्र मैं मैंने कुछ गलत लिखा है या झूठी जानकारी दी है या कॉपी पेस्ट कही से क्या है, तो वो संभावित साक्ष्य के साथ अपनी बाते रखे , केवल कुतर्क ना करे ...
> आपकी जानकारी के लिये बता दूँ करीब 20 दिनो की मेहनत के बाद काफी वेज्ञानिक ओर धार्मिक प्रमाणिक पुस्तकों के आधार पे सदस्यो के भले के लिये ये लेख मैंने खुद से लिखा है, ये नेट पे कहीं भी उपलभ्ध नहीं है ........
> 
> उदाहरण - ये ना कहे की शनि ग्रह का चित्र आपने नहीं खींचा है ...वो तो नेट से लिया गया है, ऐसी हास्यापद पोस्ट ना करे ......क्योंकि शनि की तस्वीर सोरमंडल से खींचना सिर्फ वेज्ञानिकों के वश मैं है ओर वो भी पूरे विश्व मैं 3-4 के पास ही ......धन्यवाद ॥


आप जारी रखे मित्र

----------


## LOVE49

> mr . लव आपको फिर कह रही हु वाणी पर सयम रखने के लिए ,,,आप अपनी शर्त आरोपित न करे ,,,,,,प्रबंधन कि चेतावनी है आपको


सीधी सी बात है , आपको समझ आ गई है शायद , मुझे मजा नही आ रहा है ऐसा लिखने मे |
आप सभी पोस्ट हटा सकती है ,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मैं पहली बार नियामको को बधाई दे रहा हूँ , मामले को उचित तरीके से निपटाने हेतु .....दिया जी को धन्यवाद

----------


## kajal pandey

धन्यवाद चन्दन जी ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,मुझे इस बात कि प्रसन्नता है कि आपने प्रबंधन मे विस्वास  जताया ,,,,,,,,फिर से धन्यवाद  आपको

----------


## mailer_demon

नियामक दिया जी धन्यवाद आप को 

फोरम नियम के अनुशार एक ही विषय पर दो सूत्र नही होना चाहिए ...............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> धन्यवाद चन्दन जी ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,मुझे इस बात कि प्रसन्नता है कि आपने प्रबंधन मे विस्वास  जताया ,,,,,,,,फिर से धन्यवाद  आपको


जी , शायद पहली बार , क्योंकि मैंने इन महानुभाव की पोस्ट की कम्पलेन भी नहीं की थी , ओर उचित कारवाही देखने को मिली ....ये देख के अच्छा लगा .........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो ये हमेशा ध्यान रखे की दुनिया मैं किसी भी फोरम पे ओरिजनल सूत्रो को कॉपी पेस्ट सूत्रो मैं नहीं मिलाया जाता है .....वैसे भी मेरा .सूत्र फोरम पे उपलभ्ध सूत्र से अलग है , शनि पे है पर थीम ओर बिषय अलग है ..... किसी को .....अपील करनी है तो ...पी यम मैं करे ...या मुझे कुछ कहना है .....मैं अपने विचार रखे ॥

----------


## kajal pandey

अच्छा तो लगता है कि आपका एक अंक बढ़ गया ,,,,,,,,,कोई बात नहीं ,,,यह फोरम आपका है आप यहाँ प्रसन्नता से रहे ,,,,मिल जुल कर रहे अनावश्यक प्रलाप न करे ,,,,,,,,,और हा ,,,,दूसरो को कुछ सिखाये  जरुर लेकिन खुद भी सीखे धन्यवाद 


> तो ऐसे तमीज से बोला कर

----------


## love50

धन्य हो जी ,, चाँद भाई आगे बढो  अच्छा सूत्र है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शनि महाराज जी ये बताये की ये वलय क्या है ?*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जी ....मेरे पृस्ठ भाग मैं 16000किलोमीटर का स्थान खाली है , मेरे भव्य पिंड के चारो ओर दो छल्ले (घेरे ) दिखाई देते है, उसे ही वलय कहा जाता है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जी गूगल मैं उपलब्ध चित्र मैं वलय दिख रहे है, कृपया वलय के बारे मैं विस्तार से बतायें

----------


## Chandrshekhar

यह तस्वीर पृथ्वी से नही ली ज सकती। पृथ्वी से ली गयी तस्वीरो मे हम सिर्फ शनि का दायां हिस्सा और उसपर उसके वलयो की छाया ही देख पाते है। पृथ्वी शनि की तुलना मे सूर्य के काफी निकट है इसलिये पृथ्वी से शनि का दिन वाला हिस्सा ही दिखायी देता है। उपर दी गयी तस्वीर कासीनी अंतरिक्ष यान ने जनवरी २००७ मे ली है। शनि के सुंदर वलय अपनी पूरी छ्टा के साथ इस तस्वीर मे दिखायी दे रहे है। शनि पर उसके वलय की छाया भी दिखायी दे रही है।
तस्वीर को ध्यान से देखने पर दिन और रात की विभाजन रेखा पर बाद्ल भी दिखायी दे रहे हैं।


साभार - http://antariksh.wordpress.com

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जी ....मेरे पृस्ठ भाग मैं 16000किलोमीटर का स्थान खाली है , मेरे भव्य पिंड के चारो ओर दो छल्ले (घेरे ) दिखाई देते है, उसे ही वलय कहा जाता है ॥


*मेरे  वलय बर्फ के टुकडो से बने है जिनका आकार एक  सिक्के से लेकर मोटर यान  
तक का है।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*इन वलय को मेरा रक्षा कवच भी कहा जाता है, आपके विज्ञान ने भी ये माना है की ये वलय अन्य किसी ग्रह के पास नहीं है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शनि महाराज जी ये बताये की आपके वयलो का व्यास क्या है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मेरे  आंतरिक वयलों का व्यास 2,33,000 किलोमीटर तथा बाहरी वलय का व्यास 2,81,000 किलोमीटर है ॥ 
कृष्ण पक्ष की अंधेरी काली रात मैं ही इसे देख पाना संभव है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शनि महाराज जी ये बताये की आपके वयलो की आयु क्या है , वेज्ञानिक बात ही बताईएगा , धार्मिक सवालो मैं कुछ देरी है  ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*जब  कासीनी अंतरिक्ष यान ने जनवरी २००७ मैं मेरी तस्वीरे भेजी थी , तो जेट प्रोपल्शन के प्रमुख डोनाल्ड शेमान्स्की ने अध्ययन करके बताया है की मेरे वयलों का क्षरण हो रहा है , ओर अगले 10 अरब वर्षो मैं इंका अस्तित्व समाप्त हो सकता है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शनि महाराज जी कुछ लोग कहते है की आपके 60 चंद्रमा है ? पहले वेज्ञानिकों का मानना ये था की आपके 42 चंद्रमा है , जबकि भारतीय खगोलशास्त्री ये बताते है की आपके 8 चंद्रमा है कृपया इसे भी समझाये .....*

----------


## love50

जय हो शनि जी की ,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *शनि महाराज जी कुछ लोग कहते है की आपके 60 चंद्रमा है ? पहले वेज्ञानिकों का मानना ये था की आपके 42 चंद्रमा है , जबकि भारतीय खगोलशास्त्री ये बताते है की आपके 8 चंद्रमा है कृपया इसे भी समझाये .....*


*अभी कुछ ही महीने पहले मैं आपकी धरती के काफी पास आया था , उस समय मेरे सिर्फ 4 चंद्रमा देखे गये , इसका मतलब ये हुआ की बाकी 4 चंद्रमा मेरे पिंड के पीछे थे , अथार्त मेरे 8 चंद्रमा ही है । 

मेरे 8 उपग्रह है , जो मेरे चारो ओर घूमते है, इनमे 7 उपग्रहो की कक्षा वलय के अंतर्गत ही है , इस कारन मुझे सप्तम नेत्रो वाला भी कहा जाता है । 
ये उपग्रह ही मेरे चंद्रमा है , मेरे चंद्रमा मुझसे 1,92000 किलोमीटर की दूरी पे है , आपकी धरती के चाँद मामा इसकी तुलना मैं दुगनी दूरी पे है ॥ 
करोङो वर्षो की अवधि मैं इन चंद्रमा के योग से ही वलय बन गये है ॥ 
ये चंद्रमा परस्पर निकट होने के कारण अलग  - अलग  दृश्यमान नहीं है , पर ये स्वतंत्र रूप से मेरे चारो ओर घूमते है , मेरे चारो ओर वलय मैं चमकते चंद्रमा ऐसे लगते है जेसे की मैंने अपने कंठ मैं सफ़ेद मोतियों का हार पहन रखा है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जय हो शनि जी की ,


जय हो ........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो अगर आपके पास भी शनि से संबन्धित कोई प्रश्न है तो आप उसे यहा पुछ सकते है ॥

----------


## Mitra

*अब तक आपने सुन्दर वैज्ञानिक जानकारी दी इसके लिए धन्यवाद् , अब  कृपया शनि जी के धार्मिक पहलुओं को भी उजागर करें |*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *अब तक आपने सुन्दर वैज्ञानिक जानकारी दी इसके लिए धन्यवाद् , अब  कृपया शनि जी के धार्मिक पहलुओं को भी उजागर करें |*


जी मित्र जरूर , सम्पूर्ण जानकारी मिलेगी जी ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शनि महाराज जी अब मुख्य बिन्दु पे आया जाय कुछ अपने धार्मिक स्वरूप के बारे मैं बताये ...फिर काफी सवाल  भी है मेरे पास आपके लिये .....*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*वत्स धार्मिक स्वरूप मैं मुझे शनेश्चराय , सोराय , कृष्णाय ,यम, पिप्प्लाश्रय, कोण्स्थ, सोरि,श्नेश्चर,कृष्  ण रोदरांतक, मंद ,पिंगल कंटक ,यमागज ,रविपुत्र ,सूर्यपुत्र, दायातयज, अकेसुवन, असित सोकि, निलिकाय , नीलांजन , निलकाय ,कुशांग , कपिलाक्ष ,मंदगामी नाम से पुकारा जाता है  ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शनि महाराज कृपया अपने कुल , माता पिता आदि के बारे मैं बताये .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शनि महाराज का धार्मिक चित्र*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शनि महाराज कृपया अपने कुल , माता पिता आदि के बारे मैं बताये .....


*
मैं महर्षि कश्यप के वंशज का हूँ । मेरा गोत्र कश्यप है । मेरी जाती क्षत्रीय है । मेरे पिता भगवान सूर्यतथा  मेरी माता ओर छाया है ॥ 
मेरा जाम ज्येस्ठ मास की अमावस्या को सोराश्र्ट्र मैं शिंगनापुर मैं हुआ है ॥ 

मेरा विवाह चित्ररथ की कन्या से हुआ है ॥ 

मेरे भाई मृतयु देव यमराज है मेरी बहन पवित्र नदी यमुना , ओर क्रूर स्वाभाव की भद्रा है ॥ 
म
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मेरा रंग श्याम (काला) है, गिद्ध ओर भेंसा मेरे प्रिय वाहन है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शनि महाराज जी आपका रंग काला क्यों है, ...............*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शनि महाराज जी आपकी गति अन्य ग्रहो से मंद क्यों है , ...............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *
> मैं महर्षि कश्यप के वंशज का हूँ । मेरा गोत्र कश्यप है । मेरी जाती क्षत्रीय है । मेरे पिता भगवान सूर्यतथा  मेरी माता ओर छाया है ॥ 
> मेरा जाम ज्येस्ठ मास की अमावस्या को सोराश्र्ट्र मैं शिंगनापुर मैं हुआ है ॥ 
> 
> मेरा विवाह चित्ररथ की कन्या से हुआ है ॥ 
> 
> मेरे भाई मृतयु देव यमराज है मेरी बहन पवित्र नदी यमुना , ओर क्रूर स्वाभाव की भद्रा है ॥ 
> म
> *



मेरा अधिपत्य मकर तथा कुंभ राशि पे है । पुस्य, अनुराधा अवम उत्तराभाद्रपद मेरे नक्षत्र है , मैं पेर से विकलांग हूँ ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शनि महाराज जी ,सामुद्रिक शास्त्र मैं आपके बारे मैं क्या जानकारी है ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शनिदेव जी आप लंगङाकर क्यों चलते है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शनि महाराज जी ,सामुद्रिक शास्त्र मैं आपके बारे मैं क्या जानकारी है ?



*हाथ मैं मध्यमा अंगुली को शनि यानि की मेरी  अंगुली कहा जाता है ॥ मेरा शुभ प्रिय रत्न नीलम ओर काले अश्व की नाल की अंगूठी इसी मैं पहनी जाती है ॥ 
*

----------


## swami ji

*नया सूत्र की शुभ कामनाये आपको दोस्त ....*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *नया सूत्र की शुभ कामनाये आपको दोस्त ....*


आपका स्वागत है भाई ....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शनि महाराज जी ,सामुद्रिक शास्त्र मैं आपके बारे मैं क्या जानकारी है ?





> *हाथ मैं मध्यमा अंगुली को शनि यानि की मेरी  अंगुली कहा जाता है ॥ मेरा शुभ प्रिय रत्न नीलम ओर काले अश्व की नाल की अंगूठी इसी मैं पहनी जाती है ॥ 
> *




मध्यमा अंगुली करे ठीक नीचे के स्थान को शनि पर्वत सामुद्रिक शास्त्र मैं बताया गया है , हथेली मैं इस पर्वत का उभरापन असाधाण प्रवृतियों का सूचक है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मध्यमा अंगुली करे ठीक नीचे के स्थान को शनि पर्वत सामुद्रिक शास्त्र मैं बताया गया है , हथेली मैं इस पर्वत का उभरापन असाधाण प्रवृतियों का सूचक है ॥


*वत्स ये भी ध्यान रखना की मध्यमा अंगुली को ही जो की मेरी है सामुद्रिक शास्त्र मैं भाग्य सूचक बताया गया है ॥ 
किसी की भी  हथेली मैं भाग्य रेखा मेरे इसी पर्वत पे आके समाप्त होती है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *वत्स ये भी ध्यान रखना की मध्यमा अंगुली को ही जो की मेरी है सामुद्रिक शास्त्र मैं भाग्य सूचक बताया गया है ॥ 
> किसी की भी  हथेली मैं भाग्य रेखा मेरे इसी पर्वत पे आके समाप्त होती है ॥*


*मेरा पर्वत अगर जातक की हथेली मैं उन्न्त ओर पुष्ट हो तो जातक सत्यवादी , दूसरों के मन की बाते जानने वाला , परोपकारी ,न्यायाधीश , जादूगर ओर तंत्र मैं रुचि रखने वाला, संपति या जमीन जायदाद का काम करने वाला , धातुओं , खनिज , लवण , रत्न आदि से संबन्धित कार्य करने वाला होता है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*अगर मेरा शनि पर्वत आपकी हथेली  पे दबा हुआ है तो यह अपना विपरीत प्रभाव डालता है । 
शनि पर्वत का किसी जातक की हथेली पे ना होना असफलता का सूचक है ॥ 
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आपको भी शनि महाराज से कोई जानकारी चाहिये तो कृपया प्रश्न पूछे ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *शनि महाराज जी आपका रंग काला क्यों है, ...............*


*जब मैं अपनी माता छाया के गर्भ मैं था , तब शिव भक्तिनी माता ने तेजस्वी पुत्र की कामना हेतु भगवान शिव की घोर तपस्या की जिस कारण धूप व गर्मी की तपन मैं मेरा रंग गर्भ मैं ही काला हो गया , पर इसी माँ के तप  ने मुझको आपार शक्ति दी ॥ 
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शनि महाराज जी आपकी गति अन्य ग्रहो से मंद क्यों है , ...............





> *शनिदेव जी आप लंगङाकर क्यों चलते है ॥*


*महातान्त्रिक रावण की पत्नी मंदोदरी जब गर्भवती हुई तो रावण ने अपराजय व दीर्घायु पुत्र की कामना से सभी ग्रहो को अपने बल से इच्छानुसार स्थापित कर दिया । 

सभी ग्रह भविष्य मैं होने वाली घटना से चिंतित हो गये ॥ 

लेकिन किसी ग्रह के पास रावण की बात का अनादर करने की हिम्मत नहीं थी ॥ 
सब रावण के भय से जहा रावण चाहता था, स्थित हो गये ॥ 

पर विधाता के आदेशानुसार जब रावण पुत्र मेघनाद का जन्म होने वाला था, तभी मैंने (शनि) अपना स्थान बदल लिया , जिससे मेघनाद की दीर्घायु अल्पायु मैं बदल गयी ॥ 
क्रोधित हो रावण ने मेरे पैर मैं अपनी गदा से वार किया जिससे मैं लंगङा हो गया ॥ 


इसी कारन मेरी चाल बहुत ही धीमी है , मुझे एक राशि को पार करने मैं लग्भग 2 साल 6 महीने लगते है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शनि महाराज जी भारतीय खगोलशास्त्रियों ओर ज्योतिषियो ने आपकी गणना कर आपकी आयु क्या बतायी है 
..................
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आप पे तेल क्यों अर्पित किया जाता है, क्या इससे आप खुश होते है ॥
....................
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शनि महाराज जी ,आपके अपने पिता सूर्य से आपकी शत्रुता क्यों है ?
...........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आप न्यायाधीश केसे बने ॥ 
.............*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *शनि महाराज जी भारतीय खगोलशास्त्रियों ओर ज्योतिषियो ने आपकी गणना कर आपकी आयु क्या बतायी है 
> ..................
> *


*ग्रहो की ज्योतिष गणना के आधार पे कहा गया है की दो अरब चोंतिश करोङ साल बाद शनि के वलयो के साथ साथ मेरा ओर सम्पूर्ण ब्रह्मांड का अस्तित्व खत्म हो जाएगा ॥ 
अथार्त सम्पूर्ण ब्रह्मांड शून्य मैं विलीन हो जायेगा ॥ 
धर्म शास्त्रो मैं इसे जगत का परमात्मा मैं लय कहा गया है । 
प्राचीन भारतीय खगोल शास्त्रियों के अनुसार मेरे वलय चक्र मेरे पृस्ठ भाग के चारो ओर फेलते जा रहे है ॥ 
यानि की मेरे पिंड ओर आंतरिक वलय के बीच जो 16000 किलोमीटर की दूरी का जो खाली स्थान है, वहाँ मेरे वलय चक्र फेल रहे है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शनि महाराज आपकी नजरों मैं क्रूरता क्यों है ॥ 
........*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *आप पे तेल क्यों अर्पित किया जाता है, क्या इससे आप खुश होते है ॥
> ....................
> *


*मेरी कोप नजरो के कारन श्रीराम को वनवाश हुआ , आनंद रामायण मैं ये लिखा है की जब श्री राम ने सागर सेतु बांध लिया , तब उसकी देखभाल की ज़िम्मेदारी हनुमान जी को सोपी गयी , हनुमान जी शाम के वक़्त राम ध्यान मैं मग्न थे, मैंने अपनी आदातानुसार कुरूप चेहरा बना के क्रोध पूर्वक हनुमान जी का अपमान किया ओर उन्हे युद्ध की चुनोती दी , तब उन्होने विनर्मता पूर्वक अनुरोध किया की वो अभी श्री राम का ध्यान कर रहे है, उनका ध्यान भंग नहीं किया जाय ॥ 

लेकिन मैं अति पे उतार आया , तब हनुमान जी ने मुझे अपनी पुंछ मैं लपेट के पथरो पे पटकना चालू कर दिया ॥ 

मैं लहूलुहान हो गया ॥ 
मेरे शरीर मैं अहसनीय कष्ट हो रहे थे ॥ 

फिर मेरी विनती पे हनुमान जी ने मुझे माफ किया, तो मैंने उनसे वादा किया की मैं आपके भक्तो को कभी कष्ट नहीं दूंगा ॥ 

फिर हनुमान जी ने मुझे एक विशेष तेल दिया , जिसको लगाने से मेरी पिङा समाप्त हो गयी ॥ 

उसी दिन से मुझ पे तेल अर्पित किया जाता है, जिससे मेरी पिङा समाप्त होती है , ओर मैं तेल अर्पण करने वाले जातको का सम्मान ओर सहायता करता हूँ ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शनिदेव महाराज जी आप काजल की डिबिया से क्यों प्रसन्न होते है, इसकी विधि भी बताये  ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शनि महाराज जी ,आपके अपने पिता सूर्य से आपकी शत्रुता क्यों है ?
> ...........


*मेरे पिता सूर्य मेरी माता के छाया  पास पुत्र प्राप्ति के लिये उनके समीप गये तो मेरी माता ने सूर्य के प्रचंड तेज से भयभीत होके अपनी आंखे बंद कर ली । 
इसके उपरांत मैंने अपनी माता के कोख मैं प्रवेश किया , मेरी माता ने उस समय काफी कठोर तप किया ॥ 
जब मेरा जन्म हुआ तो मैं श्याम रंग का था , मेरा श्याम रंग देख के सूर्य ने मेरी माता पे घिनोना इल्जाम लगा दिया की मैं सूर्य का पुत्र नहीं हूँ, समस्त ब्रह्मांड मैं अपना प्रकाश बिखेरने वाले मेरे पिता ने मुझे प्रकाश से वंचित कर दिया , उस समय को मैं कभी नहीं भूल सकता, मेरी माता के अपमान को मैं कभी नहीं भूल सकता ॥ 
तब से लेके अन्नत काल तक के लिये मैंने सूर्य से शत्रुता कर ली ॥ 
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

काले अश्व नाल का छ्ल्ला केसे धारण करना चाहिये 
..........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

Shingnapur का आलोकिक शनि मंदिर

----------


## Chandrshekhar

:bell::bell::bell:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आपको भी शनि महाराज से कोई जानकारी चाहिये तो कृपया प्रश्न पूछे ॥

----------


## kajal pandey

चन्दन जी धार्मिक ग्रंथो के अनुसार क्या शनि ग्रह और शनि देवता दोनों एक ही है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चन्दन जी धार्मिक ग्रंथो के अनुसार क्या शनि ग्रह और शनि देवता दोनों एक ही है


जी हाँ ..........ओर , धार्मिक ग्रंथो  मैं सौर मण्डल मैं स्थित शनि की जो जानकारी है , लगभग वेसी ही जानकारी आधुनिक विज्ञान की भी है ॥

----------


## kajal pandey

धन्यवाद आपको ++++

----------


## love birds

> आपको भी शनि महाराज से कोई जानकारी चाहिये तो कृपया प्रश्न पूछे ॥


दोस्त मुजहे इनके वर्त की विधि चाहिए क्योकि इन्होने मुजहे दर्शन दिए और कहा की मैं अभी ढाई साल तेरे उपर रहूँगा उन बातों को करीबन ८ ९ महीने हो गए इसका क्या अर्थ है मित्र मैं उनका वर्त  भी करता हा मगर २ ३ सनिवार से नहीं करता !!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> धन्यवाद आपको ++++


हार्दिक स्वागतम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> दोस्त मुजहे इनके वर्त की विधि चाहिए क्योकि इन्होने मुजहे दर्शन दिए और कहा की मैं अभी ढाई साल तेरे उपर रहूँगा उन बातों को करीबन ८ ९ महीने हो गए इसका क्या अर्थ है मित्र मैं उनका वर्त  भी करता हा मगर २ ३ सनिवार से नहीं करता !!


मित्र व्रत की सारी विधि बता दूंगा, बस कुछ इंतजार करे .....

----------


## love birds

> मित्र व्रत की सारी विधि बता दूंगा, बस कुछ इंतजार करे .....


इंतज़ार है भाई .......

----------


## swami ji

*बहोत आचे चाँद भाई ,,,लगे रहो आप ,,,,*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

धन्यवाद मित्रो ......

----------


## love birds

आपका इनाम दोस्त ..........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपका इनाम दोस्त ..........


भाई आपकी मांग लिख रहा हूँ अभी पेज पे, पटल पे आने मैं कुछ वक़्त है  ॥

----------


## swami ji

हमारी तरफ से  रेपो स्वीकार करे ,,,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हमारी तरफ से  रेपो स्वीकार करे ,,,


स्वामी जी धन्यवाद .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *आप न्यायाधीश केसे बने ॥ 
> .............*


*जेसा की मैंने आप सब को बताया की मेरे पिता ने मेरी माता पे घिनोना इल्जाम लगाया , तो मैं माता से आशीर्वाद लेके अपने पिता सूर्य से अधिक बलवान बनने के लिये भगवान शिव को अपना गुरु मान उनकी आराधना भूखे प्यासे रहकर अनेक वर्षो तक की ॥ 

तब मेरी भक्ति से शिव जी ने खुश होके मुझसे वरदान मागने को कहा । 
मैंने शिव जी कहा हे गुरुवर - युगों युगों से मेरी माता छाया की पराजय होती रही है । 
उसे मेरे पिता सूर्य दुवारा अपमानित किया गया है । 
इसलिए मेरी माता ओर मेरी इच्छा है की मैं सूर्य से अधिक ताकतवर ओर पूज्य बनु ॥ 
तब शिव  ने मुझे वरदान देते हुवे कहा की वत्स नवग्रहों मैं तुम्हारा स्थान सबसे ऊपर रहेगा । 
तुम पृथ्वी लोक के न्यायाधीश रहोगे । 
साधारण मानव तो क्या देवता असुर सिद्ध विधाधर भेरव सभी तुम्हारे अधिकार क्षेत्र मैं आयेंगे ॥*

----------


## swami ji

*क्या बात हे चाँद भाई आपने शनि की कुंडली  बना डाली हे भाई*

----------


## Anand.bahadurgarh

जय शनिदेव 
मेरे मालिक इसी तरह से हमारा मार्गदर्शन करते रहने 

जय शनि देव जय छाया मैयाँ की जय

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सूत्र मैं उत्साह वर्धन के लिये मित्रो का धन्यवाद ......

----------


## lotus1782

जय जय शनिदेव 
जय जय शनिदेव 
जय जय शनिदेव 
जय जय शनिदेव 
जय जय शनिदेव

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जय जय शनिदेव 
> जय जय शनिदेव 
> जय जय शनिदेव 
> जय जय शनिदेव 
> जय जय शनिदेव


मित्र आपके पास भी कोई सवाल हो शनिदेव पर तो यहा जान सकते है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *शनि महाराज आपकी नजरों मैं क्रूरता क्यों है ॥ 
> ........*


*वत्स इसका जवाब ब्रह्म पुराण मैं लिखा है, मैं बचपन से ही श्रीकृष्ण का भक्त था ॥ 
मेरा विवाह चित्र रथ की कन्या के साथ हुआ ॥ 
एक रात मेरी पत्नी ऋतु स्नान के बाद पुत्र प्राप्ति हेतु मेरे पास आयी, मैं उस समय कृष्ण की आराधना मैं वयस्त था । 
मेरी पत्नी इंतजार करके थक गयी , उसका ऋतुफल निष्फल हो गया ॥ 
तब उसने गुस्सा होके मुझे श्राप दिया की आज से जिसे मैं देखुंगा वो भयंकर विपत्ति मैं आ जायेगा ॥ 
मेरा कृष्ण की आरधाना से ध्यान टूटने के बाद मैंने अपनी पत्नी को काफी मनाया, मगर श्राप के प्रतीकार की शक्ति उसमे नहीं थी ॥ 
मैं क्या करता मजबुरी वश उस दिन से मैं अपना सर नीचे रखने लगा , ताकि अकारण ही किसी का अनिष्ट ना हो ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शनि महाराज , मैंने देखा है की साउथ इंडिया मैं आपके जो मंदिर है उसमे आपकी सवारी कोवे है, काफी नेट पे खोजा इस बारे मैं कोई जानकारी नहीं मिली , आपकी सवारी कोवे की क्यों है , इसे समझाये ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शनि महाराज जी आपका कार्य क्षेत्र क्या है, मानव शरीर पे आप क्या प्रभाव डालते है, आपके कारन कोण से विकार शरीर मैं होते है 

...........*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शनि महाराज आपकी कृपा पाने के लिये नीलम धारण करना बताया जाता है, पर ये रत्न आम जन जीवन से दूर है, अत्यधिक मंहगा है , क्या आप सिर्फ धनवान पे ही कृपा करते है , या नीलम का कोई सस्ता वेकल्पिक उपाय भी है , प्रकाश डाले , महाराज 

.............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो मैं फिर बता दूँ ये सूत्र बिलकुल ही ओरिजनल है, ये सूत्र विज्ञान की पुस्तकों ,ओर धार्मिक पुस्तकों को आधार मान के बनाया गया है, इस तरह की जानकारी इन्टरनेट पे कही भी उपलभ्ध नहीं है ...धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो शनि देव पे आपके पास भी कोई जानकारी है तो उसे अवश्य दे, पर ये ध्यान रखे की सूत्र की मोलिकता भंग ना हो,धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शनि महाराज , मैंने देखा है की साउथ इंडिया मैं आपके जो मंदिर है उसमे आपकी सवारी कोवे है, काफी नेट पे खोजा इस बारे मैं कोई जानकारी नहीं मिली , आपकी सवारी कोवे की क्यों है , इसे समझाये ?


*जी आपने बिलकुल सही कहा मेरी (शनि ) की जो प्रतिमा दक्षिण भारत मैं है उसमे अधिकतर मूर्तियों मैं मेरी सवारी कौआ की है , इस प्रकार की मूर्तिया तमिलनाडु मैं अधिक है । 
कौओ मैं कुछ विशेषताएँ है ,जिसके कारण उन्हे मेरी कृपा प्राप्त हुई है ॥ 
जब कभी आप जन मानस  कौओ को रोटी डालते है , तो कौआ कांव-कांव करके चिल्लाके अपने अनेक साथियों को बुला लेता है, फिर मिल बाँट के खाता है, कौआ " वसुधेव कुटुंबकम" की भावना रखता है ॥ 
मैंने कौओ को वरदान दिया है की श्राद्ध पक्ष मैं कौओ का मान ज्यादा रहेगा, जन मानस लोग पितरों की शांति हेतु कौओ को बुला-बुला के भोजन करायेंगे॥ 
आपने खुद ही देखा होगा , की पिंड दान के समय चाहे आँधी आये , वर्षा आये कौआ कहीं से भी आके अपना पिंड खा लेता है , 
ये प्रत्यक्ष किसी के दुवारा भी देखा जा सकता है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *शनि महाराज जी आपका कार्य क्षेत्र क्या है, मानव शरीर पे आप क्या प्रभाव डालते है, आपके कारन कोण से विकार शरीर मैं होते है 
> 
> ...........*


*मेरा (शनि) का कार्य क्षेत्र भूमि, भूमिकर्म, भूस्वामी , भूगर्भीय पदार्थ , मजदूर वर्ग , खान व खनिज पदार्थ , वृद्ध , प्राचीन स्थल , रात्रि का कारक है ॥ 
मैं मानव शरीर मैं पेर , घुटने संधि स्थान विकार,, पेट मज्जा, दुर्बलता, चोट-मोच, पक्षाघात, गंजापन, केश न्यूनता , उन्माद , अंग विकार को दर्शाता हूँ ॥*

----------


## tapori_indian

मैंने शनि देव जी की मूर्ति या प्रतिमा को किसी भी घर (अपने या रिश्तेदारों के)में नहीं देखा हैं क्या शनि देव जी की प्रतिमा को घरों में रखना अशुभ माना जाता हैं??कृपया इस बारे में अपने विचार रखिये...

----------


## love birds

शनि देव जी आप आज से करीबन ६ या ७ महीने पहेले सपने में ए थे सायद आपको याद होगा मैंने आपको गुजरात में देखा था और अपने मुजहे भीलो के गांव में पंडित के माकन में बुलाया था और कहा था की अभी मैं तेरे उपर ढाई साल और रहूँगा जब पूजा हो रही थी तब अपने मेरे भाइयो को ताबीज बंधवाया था पंडित थे लेकिन मुजहे नहीं भंदने दिया तब अपने ढाई साल वाली बात कही थी क्या मैं इसका अर्थ जान सकता हू 

आपके जवाब का इंतज़ार रहेगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मैंने शनि देव जी की मूर्ति या प्रतिमा को किसी भी घर (अपने या रिश्तेदारों के)में नहीं देखा हैं क्या शनि देव जी की प्रतिमा को घरों में रखना अशुभ माना जाता हैं??कृपया इस बारे में अपने विचार रखिये...



जी प्राचीन समय से ऐसी ही धारणा है, चूंकि मुझे मेरी पत्नी से श्राप मिला हुवा है की मैं जिस पे भी अपनी नजरे डालूँगा, उसका अनिस्ठ अहित ही होगा, (इसकी विस्तृत जानकारी मैं इसी सूत्र मैं दे चुका हूँ )इसलिये मैं अपनी नजरे नीचे ही रखता हूँ, अगर आप मेरी मूर्ति घर के मंदिर मैं स्थापित करते है, तो निजी जीवन मैं कोई भी अहित कार्य नहीं करना होगा, क्योंकि मेरी नजरे नीची रहने के बावजूद भी आपके घर की धरती पे रहेगी , कोई भी अहित कार्य ना करना , मानव वश के बाहर है , अहित कार्य किया तो उसका दंड  देना  मेरा ही कार्य है,मेरी ही नजरों के सामने अहित कार्य , इतनी हिम्मत किसी मैं नहीं है,  इसलिये प्राचीन काल से ही जनमानस भयवश मेरी मूर्ति को घर मैं स्थापित नहीं करते है , बल्कि चारमुखी मिट्टी के दीपक मैं सरसों तेल/तिल के तेल  मैं  काली बत्ती जलाके सांकेतिक तोर पे मेरा आहवाहन कर मेरी आराधना , अर्चना करते है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शनि देव जी आप आज से करीबन ६ या ७ महीने पहेले सपने में ए थे सायद आपको याद होगा मैंने आपको गुजरात में देखा था और अपने मुजहे भीलो के गांव में पंडित के माकन में बुलाया था और कहा था की अभी मैं तेरे उपर ढाई साल और रहूँगा जब पूजा हो रही थी तब अपने मेरे भाइयो को ताबीज बंधवाया था पंडित थे लेकिन मुजहे नहीं भंदने दिया तब अपने ढाई साल वाली बात कही थी क्या मैं इसका अर्थ जान सकता हू 
> 
> आपके जवाब का इंतज़ार रहेगा


भाई आपके लिये विस्तृत जानकारी इकट्ठा कर रहा हूँ, सूत्र मैं अभी उस विषय पे आया नहीं हूँ, कुछ ओर इंतजार करे, सारी जानकारी अवश्य ही मिलेगी ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शनि महाराज आप किसी जातक को उसकी करनी का फल कितने साल तक देते है ॥

----------


## sushilnkt

ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः


शनिदेव आपका कल्याण करे ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शनि महाराज आप किसी जातक को उसकी करनी का फल कितने साल तक देते है ॥


*
मैंने (शनि) ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण मैं मेरी गुरुमाता ,माता पार्वती को बताया है की मैं सो, जन्मो तक जातक को उसकी करनी का फल देता हूँ ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शनि महाराज जी आपकी पत्नी का नाम क्या है ?
..............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शनि महाराज जी आपकी पत्नी का नाम क्या है ?
> ..............


*मेरी (शनि) पत्नी का नाम सती माधवी है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शनि महाराज आपकी कृपा पाने के लिये नीलम धारण करना बताया जाता है, पर ये रत्न आम जन जीवन से दूर है, अत्यधिक मंहगा है , क्या आप सिर्फ धनवान पे ही कृपा करते है , या नीलम का कोई सस्ता वेकल्पिक उपाय भी है , प्रकाश डाले , महाराज 
> 
> .............


*नीलम धारण करने वाले जातको से मैं (शनि)खुश रहता हूँ ये पूर्ण सत्य नहीं है , मैं तो गरीबो की तरफ ज्यादा ध्यान देता हूँ, आजकल के ज्योतिष सिर्फ पेसा कमाने के चक्कर मैं नीलम धारण करना बताते है ॥ 
एक बात ओर ध्यान दे की अगर शनि की शांति के लिये नीलम को तभी पहिना जा सकता है जब राहु किसी अशुभ भाव में न हो, नीलम के काफी दुष्प्रभाव भी है ॥ 
इसके बदले आप एक बहुत ही सस्ती चीज बिदारी कंद की जड काले कपरे मैं विधिवत पूजा अर्चना करके कृष्ण पक्ष के शनिवार या आमावस्या को धारण कर सकते है, ये अशुभ फल नहीं देती, शुभ फल देने मैं नीलम से कम नहीं है ॥ बहुत ही सस्ती चीज है ये ,बिदारी कंद की जड पंसारी या जडी बूटी बेचने वालों के पास काफी कम दाम 10 रूपये से भी कम मैं उपलब्ध है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> काले अश्व नाल का छ्ल्ला केसे धारण करना चाहिये 
> ..........


*ये भी पूरी तरह पाखंड का रूप ले चुका है ,लोग इसकी दुकान चला रहे है , आजकल लोग काले अश्व की नाल को जबरजसती अश्व से निकालते है, अश्व को काफी कष्ट पहुंचता है, इस तरह निकाल कर पहने गए नाल की अंगूठी से मैं खुश नहीं होता, बल्कि जातक मेरे कोप भाजन का ही पात्र बनते है , ऐसा बिलकुल ना करे ॥ 
उचित ये होगा की जिस काले अश्व की नाल स्वत: खुल गयी हो उसे ही धारण करे ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो मुझे देख के ये सुखद आश्चर्य हो रहा है की अब अपने फोरम के ओरिजनल  ज्ञानवर्धक लेख अंतर्जाल मैं कॉपी पेस्ट हो रहे है,
जेसे मेरा ये लेख यहा पे कॉपी पेस्ट मारा जा रहा है ...देखे 

http://hi.shvoong.com/books/mytholog...%A8-%E0%A4%96/

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो आपके पास भी शनि से संबन्धित अगर प्रश्न है तो यहा लिख सकते है, मैं आपकी पूरी मदद करने की कोशिश करूंगा ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शनि महाराज आप को किन मंत्रो से खुश किया जाता है* 

...............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शनि महाराज जी कृपया बताये साधारण जनमानस आपके कोन से मंत्र का जाप अपने देनिक जीवन मैं करे, सरल मंत्र ही         बताये  ॥
.......................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *शनि महाराज आप को किन मंत्रो से खुश किया जाता है* 
> 
> ...............





> शनि महाराज जी कृपया बताये साधारण जनमानस आपके कोन से मंत्र का जाप अपने देनिक जीवन मैं करे, सरल मंत्र ही         बताये  ॥
> .......................



*मेरे (शनि) को मनाने के कई मंत्र है ,पर साधारण जन मानस के लिये सबसे अच्छा मंत्र ,नमस्कार  मंत्र है, जिसे शिव की कृपा से महर्षि वेदव्यास जी ने लिखा है , इस आसान से नमस्कार मंत्र का जो भी जातक पाठ करता है, उससे मैं खुश रहता हूँ , जिस तरह निजी जीवन मैं जब आप किसी को नमस्कार करते है यो वो आपको आशीर्वाद देता है, उसी तरह मुझे भी नमस्कार करे, मेरा आशीर्वाद पाये , मंत्र .........*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शनि महाराज आप ये बताये सप्ताह के सारे दिन मैं कोन-कोन से दिन आपका मूड केसा रहता है , ओर उस दिन आपकी किस प्रकार आराधना मंत्रो से की जाये ॥ 

.............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शनि महाराज आपके इन मंत्रो की जानकारी दे, क्या ये शुद्ध लिखे है मैंने ....

ऊँ प्रां प्रीं पौं स: शनैश्चराय नम:। 

ऊँ शन्नौ देवीरभिष्टयऽ आपो भ वन्तु पीतये। शं य्योर भिस्र वन्तु न:।

 ऊँ शं शनैश्चराय नम:।

................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शनि महाराज आपके इन मंत्रो की जानकारी दे, क्या ये शुद्ध लिखे है मैंने ....
> 
> ऊँ प्रां प्रीं पौं स: शनैश्चराय नम:। 
> 
> ऊँ शन्नौ देवीरभिष्टयऽ आपो भ वन्तु पीतये। शं य्योर भिस्र वन्तु न:।
> 
>  ऊँ शं शनैश्चराय नम:।
> 
> ................


ऊँ प्रां प्रीं पौं स: शनैश्चराय नम:। 
ऊँ शं शनैश्चराय नम:।

ये दोनों मेरे तांत्रिक मंत्र है,

ऊँ शन्नौ देवीरभिष्टयऽ आपो भ वन्तु पीतये। शं य्योर भिस्र वन्तु न:।
ये मेरा वेदिक मंत्र है ॥ 

पर इन मंत्रो का जाप करने से पहले इन मंत्रो का 23000 बार जप करके , पूरी पूजन विधि से सिद्ध करना होगा, तभी इनमे शक्ति आयेगी,फिर अपने देनिक पूजा मैं 108 बार इस मंत्रो का जाप करे, उचित होगा की साधारण जन-मानस मेरे नमस्कार मंत्र का ही जाप करे, उसे सिद्ध करने की जरूरत नहीं ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

महाराज कुछ मित्र गण आपके मंत्र का कुछ इस तरह जाप करते है, क्या ये मंत्र शुद्ध है , 

 ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः


................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> महाराज कुछ मित्र गण आपके मंत्र का कुछ इस तरह जाप करते है, क्या ये मंत्र शुद्ध है , 
> 
>  ॐ सह शनिश्चराय नमः
> 
> 
> ................


*बिलकुल ही गलत मंत्र है , आप इस तरह समझे मंत्र एक पासवर्ड है, चूक या गलती होने पे जिस तरह पासवर्ड काम नहीं करते , उसी तरह मंत्र भी काम नहीं करते ...इसका सही उच्चार्ण ये है रोमन ओर संस्कृत दोनों मैं लिख दिया हूँ ताकि आसानी हो* 

“Om sham shanayscharaya namaha”
ऊँ शं शनैश्चराय नम:।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शनि महाराज ,राजा दशरथ के साथ भी आपकी कुछ विशेष घटना है, जो की आज भी जनउपयोगी है, कृपया प्रकाश डाले ?
..........................................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उतम जानकारी 

“Om sham shanayscharaya namaha”
ऊँ शं शनैश्चराय नम:।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उतम जानकारी 

“Om sham shanayscharaya namaha”
ऊँ शं शनैश्चराय नम:।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शनिमहाराज दशरथ शनि स्त्रोत की भी जानकारी दे ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आपके तांत्रिक मंत्रो को  किस तरह  सिद्ध करके जाप करना चाहिये ॥ पूरी जानकारी के साथ बताये 
............

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत हि बढ़िया और उम्दा सूत्र आप अकेले हि सूत्र को बढ़ा रहे है धन्यवाद.........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बहुत हि बढ़िया और उम्दा सूत्र आप अकेले हि सूत्र को बढ़ा रहे है धन्यवाद.........


उत्साहवर्धन के लिये आभार

----------


## adityaa

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र एवं रोचक जानकारी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र एवं रोचक जानकारी


धन्यवाद मित्र .......

----------


## Raja44

शनि शत्रु नहीँ मित्र है अगर आप सही राह पर हैँ गलत की सजा देना उनका काम है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

धन्यवाद मित्र .......

----------


## swami ji

*नमस्कार भाई,,,बहोत आचा ग्यना बात रहे हो आप ..*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

स्वामी जी का आभार

----------


## Badtameez

मित्र मुझे ज्योतिष की कोई जानकारी तो नहीं है किन्तु अच्छा लगा।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र मुझे ज्योतिष की कोई जानकारी तो नहीं है किन्तु अच्छा लगा।


धन्यवाद भाई, ये सभी की जानकारी के लिये है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

“Om sham shanayscharaya namaha”
ऊँ शं शनैश्चराय नम:।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शनि महाराज आप ये बताये सप्ताह के सारे दिन मैं कोन-कोन से दिन आपका मूड केसा रहता है , ओर उस दिन आपकी किस प्रकार आराधना मंत्रो से की जाये ॥ 
> 
> .............


वत्स पहले रविवार ......

रविवार को मेरे परम शत्रु सूर्य का दिन है, इस दिन क्रोध मेरी सीमा के बाहर रहता है, जातक को करनी का दंड कुछ ज्यादा ही देता हूँ ....
पर रविवार के स्वामी देवता भेरव जी है , जो की खुद भगवान ओर मेरे गुरु शिव है , आप इस मिश्रित मंत्र का जाप रविवार को करे, मेरे कष्ट कम आयेंगे आप पे , 

ॐ गुरवे नमः, ॐ भेरवाय नमः ,ॐ नीलांजन समाभासं रविपुत्रां  यमाग्रजं, छाया मार्तण्डसंभूतं तं नामामि शनैश्चरम्॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शनि महाराज आप ये बताये सप्ताह के सारे दिन मैं कोन-कोन से दिन आपका मूड केसा रहता है , ओर उस दिन आपकी किस प्रकार आराधना मंत्रो से की जाये ॥ 
> 
> .............


रविवार के बाद सोमवार 

वत्स सोमवार की स्वामी माता पार्वती है, माता पार्वती इस दिन मेरे गुरु शिव की भक्ति मैं रहती है, इस दिन मैं शांत हो के खुद गुरु शिव पूजन मैं व्यस्त रहता हूँ, इस मिश्रित मंत्र का जाप सोमवार को करे, मेरे कष्ट सोमवार को कम आयेंगे 

ॐ गुरवे नमः, ॐपां पीं पूर्णा पार्वतियेनमः ,ॐ नमः शिवाय ,ॐ नीलांजन समाभासं रविपुत्रां यमाग्रजं, छाया मार्तण्डसंभूतं तं नामामि शनैश्चरम्॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=Chandrshekhar;668395]शनि महाराज आप ये बताये सप्ताह के सारे दिन मैं कोन-कोन से दिन आपका मूड केसा रहता है , ओर उस दिन आपकी किस प्रकार आराधना मंत्रो से की जाये ॥ 

.............

 सोमवार  के बाद मंगलवार  

वत्स , मंगल मेरा शत्रु है , मेरा क्रोध इस दिन ज्यादा ही रहता है , पर इस दिन हनुमान जी का भी दिन है , मेरा हनुमान जी से वादा है की मैं उनके भक्तो को कष्ट नहीं दूंगा ,इस मिश्रित मंत्र का जाप मंगलवार को करे, मेरे कष्ट मंगलवार को कम आयेंगे 

ॐ गुरवे नमः, ,ॐ हं हनुमंते नमः,  ॐ नीलांजन समाभासं रविपुत्रां यमाग्रजं, छाया मार्तण्डसंभूतं तं नामामि शनैश्चरम्॥ 
फिर हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो आपके पास भी शनि से संबन्धित अगर प्रश्न है तो यहा लिख सकते है, मैं आपकी पूरी मदद करने की कोशिश करूंगा ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शनि महाराज आप ये बताये सप्ताह के सारे दिन मैं कोन-कोन से दिन आपका मूड केसा रहता है , ओर उस दिन आपकी किस प्रकार आराधना मंत्रो से की जाये ॥ 
> 
> .............


मंगलवार के बाद बुधवार 

बुध मेरा मित्र है इस दिन अगर गणेश की कृपा ले तो मेरे कष्ट आप पे कम आयेंगे , इसके लिये इस मिश्रित मंत्र का जाप करे, बुधवार को 
ॐ गुरवे नमः, ॐ गं गण्पत्ये नमः ,ॐ नीलांजन समाभासं रविपुत्रां  यमाग्रजं, छाया मार्तण्डसंभूतं तं नामामि शनैश्चरम्॥

----------


## nitin

शनिदेव जी आप अभी कहा विराजमान है ?
शनि शिंगनापुर में ?
या और कही ?

क्योकि आपकी पूजा महिला नही कर सकती ,,
लेकिन मैंने सुना है कि कुछ वक्त पहले किसी महिला ने आपकी पूजा कि है 
जिससे आप नाराज होकर वहा पर स्थायी नही है. 
क्या यह सच है ........ मैंने यह भी सुना है कि आप महाराष्ट्र में ही 
राक्षस भुवन स्थान पर स्थायी है ... जहा पर अभी कई भक्त हर शनिवार दर्शन हेतु आते है.

----------


## Shri Vijay

आदरणीय मित्र श्री चंद्रशेखर जी इतने गंभीर विषय को कड़ी मेहनत के बाद हर पहलूओं पर सुष्म रूप से अभ्यास करने के बाद इतने सरलतम ढंग से पेश करने के लिये हार्दिक धन्यवाद और बधाई, दुबारा हार्दिक धन्यवाद l

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आदरणीय मित्र श्री चंद्रशेखर जी इतने गंभीर विषय को कड़ी मेहनत के बाद हर पहलूओं पर सुष्म रूप से अभ्यास करने के बाद इतने सरलतम ढंग से पेश करने के लिये हार्दिक धन्यवाद और बधाई, दुबारा हार्दिक धन्यवाद l


आपका भी हार्दिक आभार श्री विजय जी बिलकुल सच लिखा आपने काफी मेहनत हो रही है मेरी इस सूत्र मैं , आपसे भी अनुरोध है की कुछ नवीन जानकारी दे आप भी , धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

महाराज अभी विज्ञान ने दो दिन पहले काफी महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी आप के बारे मैं दी है ,,कृपया उसे बताए ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> महाराज अभी विज्ञान ने दो दिन पहले काफी महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी आप के बारे मैं दी है ,,कृपया उसे बताए ।


वत्स नासा का केसीनों यान मेरी  समस्त गतिविधियो पे नजर रख रहा है । 
केसिनो यान से प्राप्त आकड़ो के अनुसार मेरे 62 चंद्रमा है । 
इन्ही 62 चंद्रमा मैं एक चंद्रमा का नाम डायोन है । 
डायोन को मेरी परिक्रमा पूरी करने मैं 2.7 दिन का समय लगता है इस दोरान डायोन पे ग्रह के चुम्बकीय क्षेत्र से निकलने वाले आवेशित कणो की बरसात होती है । 
सबसे महत्वपूर्ण बात है की पृथ्वी के वेज्ञानिकों ने डायोन पे प्रानदायनी ऑक्सीज़न को खोज निकाला है । 
इसे वेज्ञानिक पृथ्वी से इतर दूसरे ग्रह पे जीवन की संभावना पे बड़ी कामयाबी मान रहे है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मंगलवार के बाद बुधवार 
> 
> बुध मेरा मित्र है इस दिन अगर गणेश की कृपा ले तो मेरे कष्ट आप पे कम आयेंगे , इसके लिये इस मिश्रित मंत्र का जाप करे, बुधवार को 
> ॐ गुरवे नमः, ॐ गं गण्पत्ये नमः ,ॐ नीलांजन समाभासं रविपुत्रां  यमाग्रजं, छाया मार्तण्डसंभूतं तं नामामि शनैश्चरम्॥


गुरुवार 

इस दिन मै अपने गुरु शिव की भक्ति मैं लिन रहता हूँ,,गुरु शिव ने ही मुझे न्यायाधीश बनाया है ,,अत: इस दिन मैं दंडों की सजा अवश्य देता हूँ ,,इस दिन मेरी विशेष कृपा पाने के लिये निम्न मंत्र का विशेष जाप करे 

ॐ गुरवे नमः, ॐ नमः शिवाय ,ॐ नीलांजन समाभासं रविपुत्रां यमाग्रजं, छाया मार्तण्डसंभूतं तं नामामि शनैश्चरम्॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> गुरुवार 
> 
> इस दिन मै अपने गुरु शिव की भक्ति मैं लिन रहता हूँ,,गुरु शिव ने ही मुझे न्यायाधीश बनाया है ,,अत: इस दिन मैं दंडों की सजा अवश्य देता हूँ ,,इस दिन मेरी विशेष कृपा पाने के लिये निम्न मंत्र का विशेष जाप करे 
> 
> ॐ गुरवे नमः, ॐ नमः शिवाय ,ॐ नीलांजन समाभासं रविपुत्रां यमाग्रजं, छाया मार्तण्डसंभूतं तं नामामि शनैश्चरम्॥


शुक्रवार - शुक्र ये भी मेरे मित्र है ,इस दिन मैं मेरी विशेष कृपा पाने के लिए इस मंत्र का जाप करे । 
ॐ गुरवे नमः ,ॐ ,ॐ नीलांजन समाभासं रविपुत्रां यमाग्रजं, छाया मार्तण्डसंभूतं तं नामामि शनैश्चरम्॥

----------


## sultania

ॐ शनि देव....

----------

